# Yucatan Real Estate Agent



## frogwash (Jun 9, 2017)

Heading to the Yucatan Peninsula. in Oct. We have been there many times but would like to meet up with a Real Estate agent in the Akumal / Tulum area. Looking for someone to guide us along to check out prices, locations, and maybe even land for construction. Maybe even get an idea of cost of living there. I did quite a bit of research on cost of living a few years ago but in other areas. I know it is very difficult to determine how much one person over another will require as far as living expenses (seen people go around that block a few times). I am just looking for some typical costs like electricity, gas (natural if available), water, etc... Nothing really specific. Would also like to possibly meet up with someone who is currently living there... or even just get some type of dialog going with someone who lives in that area with emails or whatever... just to get a feel for how they like it, pros and cons. I have an idea of the areas I would like to pursue but nothing specific as of yet. My wife and I are not quite ready to take the plunge yet (mother in law needs care here in the U.S.). But in a few years I will be overdue to move there possibly for at least 6 months out of the year.

I know it's a lot to ask but ... gotta start somewhere!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

By the time you are ready, many things will probably have changed. In the meantime, an exploratory vacation would probably be a good idea, and allow you to chat with folks who live there.


----------



## frogwash (Jun 9, 2017)

We have spent the last 10 years going to the Yucatan... Many many flights there. Playa, Tulum, Akumal, Cozumel. Very familiar with the area. I am thinking about 6 months there and 6 months in the U.S. We will probably go down for a couple months at a time and rent. I would like to pick something up now while prices are still in our range. Thought it would be nice to meet up with an expat or at least spend some chat time with one or more online to pick their brain about 1/2 and 1/2 time. VRBO the place we buy when we are not there.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Since you seem to be looking in the “hot at the moment, heavily publicized, government promoted, magazine and internet advertised locations; and you appear to like them, we can only assume that cost of living is not important, and that the difference between a beach vacation-tourist area and a normal small town or city in the more liveable central highlands, have not appeared on your radar.
You may want to do some serious comparison visits before making any important decisions. Life is very different, once retired and living it, rather than on vacation and in high gear to enjoy it. Then, as you age, and it happens quickly, everything will change.
Vintage 1937
13+ years in Chapala
Vacationed on coasts........only in winter!
Now in USA for medical coverage & hate it!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

frogwash said:


> We have spent the last 10 years going to the Yucatan... Many many flights there. Playa, Tulum, Akumal, Cozumel. Very familiar with the area. I am thinking about 6 months there and 6 months in the U.S. We will probably go down for a couple months at a time and rent. I would like to pick something up now while prices are still in our range. Thought it would be nice to meet up with an expat or at least spend some chat time with one or more online to pick their brain about 1/2 and 1/2 time. VRBO the place we buy when we are not there.


I'm a building contractor, if you would like to pick my brain, you are welcome to do so


----------



## frogwash (Jun 9, 2017)

RVGRingo.. I am 66 years old and have been retired and/or semi retired for about 3 years now. I really appreciate you pointing out the facts about the highly publicized areas in which I am looking. I do realize also that these areas are a bit more spendy than areas not so popular. But even at their cost of living it seems to be less than where I am now by a pretty good margin. But you couldn't be more wrong about the financial end of it. I do agree I do need to get out and visit some of the "not so popular" areas of Mexico. WE have spent a lot of time down the Pacific Coast of Mexico and it's just not our thing. We love the Yucatan Penn. Which is why Tulum and Akumal are on our radar. We simply love the water and area. But, again we are willing to listen to any rational person's experiences. This is exactly why I was requesting to start a dialog with ex-pats now in Mexico!!! Sounds like I need to chat with you more!... Another reason to select a larger area would be for medical reasons. Right now we live in Mesquite Nevada (approx. 15k people) in a retirement community with a "Profit" Hospital. Should have done more homework before we moved here. But promises by healthcare here and city planners aren't quite what they said they would be. Downsized from a much larger home in the Seattle area after 29 years there. I am a diver and water person but don't need to live right on the water. We might even head to Merida for a look-see. Right now we are considering renting for 2 or 3 months in different areas.

THANKS much....!!!!! This is exactly what I am looking for as far as experiences and help.

GARYJ65... Thanks!


----------



## PlayaBites (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi Frogwash. We purchased a condo in Playa del Carmen 1-1/2 years ago after a 1-year search. We chose Playa because (1) Cancun Airport has great connections, and we travel quite a bit - and there is express bus service from CUN to Playa so we can easily get by without a car; (2) we are more or less "city people" who enjoy the urban amenities of Playa; and (3) we were able to find a place (condo) for what we believe was a decent deal in a neighborhood we wanted to be. We too rent via VRBO which provides a decent cash flow, though there are costs too. 

Your original thread sought a realtor in the Akumal/Tulum area. My suggestion is Russ Motley of Akumal Investments. I do not know him well (actually, a friend of a friend), and he does not work in Playa, so I have no interest in this, except to say he has been generous with his time with me on general questions even though he stood to gain nothing. On a personal level, he struck me as a straight-shooter. Google "Akumal Investments" and he will pop-up. 

I am new to this forum, but presumably there is ample information on the challenges of purchasing in Mexico - there are some important differences to purchasing in the US where attorneys and realtors abide by codes of ethics. 

Best success!


----------



## frogwash (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi PlayaBites... After being there so many times we feel like it is our home away from home. We are kind of disappointed that Playa has grown and commercialized they way it has. But there is still the "Charm" that persuades us to return even if just for daily visits. We see a lot of condos that we could possibly live in 6 months or so out of the year. One thing I have never seen is the HOA fees with any condos there!! If you would be so kind as to either drop me a private message (if you don't want it on this board) or email me. I can drop you a private message with my email address. I am interested in the monthly outgo with condos in Mexico. And do they operate the same way they do in the States.. Seems here in the states they run smoothly until they need a roof or something. Then they hit the tenants up for more dough. Not sure how to do a private message but could probably figure it out with some digging. Thanks so much


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We had friends who bought a condo in Akumal right on the beach many years ago . They were both divers and loved the beach , the heat and the humidity.. They used the condo everytime they came to Mexico and had a rental company manage it. After some years they found out that the condo was renting a lot more than the management company reported. Actually they let us have their place for 4 weeks which did not please the rental company and then found out the condo rented when they decided to come in.. They also had a friend that would watch her condo from a different place on the bay to see if there was light and their friend found out the same thing..

After many years they retired they decided they did not enjoy the constant vacation feel the plaec had and moved to Merida to a more stable community. They love Merida. bought an old house which they remodelled it into their dream place..with the age they found out they did not go diving so much any longer and got tired of the coast and are living in Merida were they are very happy.. As you age your taste and needs change.. so do not rush into anything..On the other end if you want to enjoy yourself at the max before you cannot anymore move to a beach .There is a big difference between late 60´s and late 70´s and your needs do change..
If you love the Yucatan move there and enjoy it .


----------



## Exciter (Apr 27, 2016)

Regarding the cost of living portion of your question, I have found this site very useful.

Evidently I can't yet post links, but if you google: numbeo cost of living it should pop right up.

I'm sure it's not 100% accurate, but should give you some idea of comparable locations.


----------

